# well i got it



## shadowm891 (Feb 1, 2008)

well guys im starting to understand this overclocking stuff and how it works and i got my system to overclock from 3.0 to 3.2ghz so fare and everything seems good so fare but my question i have is anytime i go over 3.2ghz i get a black screen with this message (reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key) and when i go back into my bios it dose not detect my hard drive or 1 of my dvd burner it just shows 1 burner could this be a psu problem like not getting enough volts because i have a 460 watt thermal take psu


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

A little more information on what system ou are running would help. Thermaltake are good though, so I wouldn't automatically suspect that. After the failed overclock attempt, did you load up the default settings in BIOS, or even reset it with the motherboard jumpers?


----------



## shadowm891 (Feb 1, 2008)

i went back into the jumpers settings and change it to 333 and restarted the pc and everything work fine from there here my info.

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer JOHN-A12A180A4D
Generator John
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-06-08
Time 10:07


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JOHN-A12A180A4D
User Name John

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium III Xeon, 3000 MHz (7 x 429)
Motherboard Name Asus P5GC-MX/1333
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (04/15/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
(512 MB)
Monitor Proview 777(N) / 786(N) [17" 
CRT] (F3YU51368690U)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Disk Drive WDC WD1600AAJS-98PSA0 
(149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive ATAPI DVD A DH20A3S
Optical Drive LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152617 MB (129179 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Game Controller Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network:
Network Adapter Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller (192.168.1.100)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


Motherboard 63-0317-000010-00101111-041508-945GC$A0798000_BIOS DATE: 04/15/08 16:40:31 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard DMIMOBO: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5GC-MX/1333
Motherboard DMISYS: System manufacturer System Product Name
Motherboard Unknown
PCI/AGP 10DE-0401: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1969-2048: Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller [NoDB]


________________________________________________________________
Memory Slot Selection

module size 2048mb correction None
max bandwith pc2-5300 (333mhz)
manufacturer Kingston
Part Number 2G-UDIMM
Serial Number C10B0038 Week/Year 10/08

Timings Table

Frequency 200Mhz 266Mhz 333Mhz
CAS# Latency 3.0 4.0 5.0
RAS# to CAS# 3 4 5 
RAS# Precharge 3 4 5
tRAS 9 12 15
tRC 12 16 20
Voltage 1.8V 1.8V 1.8V

________________________________________________________________

PSU

Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430W ATX Power Supply 

________________________________________________________________

establish the quality and capabilities of your cpu and case cooling

CPU Heat Sink Stock
case fans in box 2 mounted on back of case under psu blowing air out of case and one on the side pannel blowing air out of the case to not sure of the size are of the fans.

________________________________________________________________

establish how well your system is being cooled prior to overclocking

core 0# 48c
core 1# 46c

scaning for virus temp

core 0# got up to 55c and drops down to 49c
core 1# got up to 52 and drops down to 48


----------

